# Como iniciar?



## androide (31 Jul 2013 às 12:01)

Olá boa tarde,

registei-me agora no vosso forum por achar bastante interessante o tempo. Apesar de não ter qualquer experiência, apenas sinto curiosidade nas previsões e alterações do tempo. Aqui na Suiça é interessante prever num dia de imenso calor começar a trovojar e chover imenso. 

Vivo num apartamento e gostaria de adquirir algo para iniciar com previsões de chuva, trovoada, temperatura exterior e interior, vento e pouco mais.

O que me aconselham? este tipo de instrumentos funcionam realmente? achei imensa piada ao Solar Wireless Weather Station PRO with PC software este é interessante? ou aconselham algo completamente diferente?

Visto que vivo num apartamento teria que ser algo para colocar na varanda mas de pequenas dimensões.

Estava aqui a dar uma vista de olhos e encontrei o netatmo urban weather station, alguém conhece? parece que vai ao encontro daquilo que pretendo e é bastante pequeno.

Melhores cumprimentos,

Nuno Maia.


----------



## androide (6 Ago 2013 às 20:05)

Alguém me dá uma ajuda pf?


----------



## Furby (7 Ago 2013 às 18:07)

Um dos últimos tópicos criados aqui no Fórum....


Ver / Ler:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...1-solar-para-iniciar-o-modelo-ideal-7221.html .


Obviamente que seja que estação meteorológica que for, quando instalada numa varanda de um prédio, nunca irá obter os mesmos resultados que uma estação instalada num telhado ou local "arejado".

Mas para o efeito e devido a essa sua situação, de apenas possuir a varanda para a instalação, não recomendo a que gaste muito dinheiro, pois considero que seria estar a deitar dinheiro ao lixo se por alguma vez lhe passa-se pela cabeça a compra de uma estação de 300, 400, 500 ou mais Euros.

Portanto e isto é apenas a minha maneira de pensar, acho que para si a estação meteorológica "Watson 8681 Solar" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html , será a melhor compra.

Fica com uma estação da gama média/alta por um preço bastante bom (baixo), e muito superior que outras a preços idênticos, tipo do Lidl e afins.

Se pesquisar um bocado no Fórum, ira verificar várias pessoas que compraram a "Watson 8681 Solar" e estão satisfeitas, até mesmo casos iguais ao seu de instalação numa varanda ou outro local menos adequado à instalação da estação.


----------

